# Police Dog Jeg- RIP- Died from heat in car



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Too bad this happened. I cant imagine me doing this to my dog let alone a police officer who is a partner to this animal. Hope he never gets another one to do this to, human or canine.
Others might disagree, but I just think it is such a shame.
Police dog dies after being left in hot car - Phoenix animal news | Examiner.com


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

that is so sad...the police K9 cars here have fans and air conditioners..i wonder if this car didnt or if he didnt turn the car on..either way very tragic


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, one would hope the cop was unavoidably detained chasing down a bad guy and not eating donuts somewhere. 

How horrible for that poor dog.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Since felony assualt charges of law enforcement dogs are often added to suspects...one would think felony murder charges could be filed. Why would the laws be different regarding the same dog holding the same title? Perhaps negligent homicide charges of a law enforcement animal would prevent any future problems. 

This is inexcusable..it did not happen in an area where the heat index came as a surprise.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

How many of us here believe that this could happen to anyone, that under the right circumstances, any of us could forget that we have our dog(s) in a hot car?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Jo Ellen said:


> How many of us here believe that this could happen to anyone, that under the right circumstances, any of us could forget that we have our dog(s) in a hot car?


None , I hope.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> None , I hope.


There was a long discussion about this on a golden retriever forum. People were saying it could happen to anyone ... and I was adamant it could not happen to me. It couldn't, it wouldn't, ever.

This kind of thing speaks more to the relationship (or lack of) that a person has with their dog, not an understandable accident that could happen to anyone. Just my opinion, but I'm keeping it. If you can forget you have your dog in a hot car, you're not fit to have a dog.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I never take my dogs anywhere when it's hot unless it's somewhere for them like the vet then they would come in with me. I thought those officers are supposed to be trained to handle those dogs. Did they forget to tell the dumb idiots that leaving their dog in a hot car can kill them? They should feel bad. They killed a fellow officer


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> How many of us here believe that this could happen to anyone, that under the right circumstances, any of us could forget that we have our dog(s) in a hot car?



not me and I know of none of my friends with dogs that could do such a thing, in this case, its a handler that was clueless as to what can happen, or just didn't care


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I just got an old issue of K9 Cop Magazine from a buddy for the articles, and was astounded at the number of products advertised in the magazine like AceK9's "Forget Me Not" feature on their built-in Hot-N-Pop unit... is forgetting your partner really that big of a thing in the force?! Seriously?! How could you FORGET the partner who protects your life in the back seat of your patrol car?! I find that disgusting and inexcusable. The fact that they need a product to remind them to get their dog is horrifying.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

marbury said:


> How could you FORGET the partner who protects your life in the back seat of your patrol car?! I find that disgusting and inexcusable. The fact that they need a product to remind them to get their dog is horrifying.


I agree!

This story is so disturbing on so many levels.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> How many of us here believe that this could happen to anyone, that under the right circumstances, any of us could forget that we have our dog(s) in a hot car?


I wouldn't forget my dog, or my granddaughter..I don't leave them in the car ever. I don't take them anywhere they can't go in with me.


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

This is terribly sad, and inexcusable 

Marbury, the "hot-dog" type units are designed to be used while the vehicles are running so that if something should happen and the vehicle stalls, if the temperature rises, the horn or siren will go off and the windows will roll down, etc. They have settings so the handler can set at what temperature the alert goes off at.
They are not a reminder that a handler forgot their dog! There is no excuse for that.

We purchased hot-dogs for all of our vehicles, including the county one, so that if the vehicle stalls, or even on a nice day if we are out on a scene but the temp in the vehicle rises to a certain point, we are alerted to it and can keep the dogs safe. In the trucks I have temperature probes in the cab as well as in the covered cargo area so we can monitor everyone.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Elektra, I'm familiar with the original function of the Hot-dog units. I was talking specifically about a 'new feature' touted in these units, one that alerts you at the end of your shift to remind you to remove your K9.

ACEK9.COM By Radiotronics,Inc. Home

Click on the link about the "Forget Me Not Feature Spotlight" thing, right under the first product. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Elektra2167 (Jun 18, 2012)

OH. I'm sorry, I misunderstood 

Good gosh that is horrifying!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Remind you to remove your K9.

That is so, so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

My 'favorite' part of that Forget-Me-Not ad is that it is "to MINIMIZE" the risk... not eliminate the risk. So a cop with a K9 partner could ignore the 'audible and visual warning' and just leave 'em in there. UGH.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

It shouldn't be that hard to remember any dog in a car,much less one that is supposed to be a partner of yours. I'm sure the officer will walk though.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

They should just leash him in the hot car for the same amount of time. 

This bugs me to no end. These are the people I respect as ones who enforce the laws and rules, and should behave accordingly.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's wrong with a safety feature that informs you your
dog is in the car?



Sunflowers said:


> Remind you to remove your K9.
> 
> That is so, so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> what's wrong with a safety feature that informs you your
> dog is in the car?


What is wrong is the need for it. Unbelievable that anyone who is a K9 officer would forget he has a K9!


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

If you're apt to forget your K9 partner in your vehicle, you have absolutely no business being a K9 officer.

I would think that a job like that would be staffed with people who love dogs and love working with them. Apparently that is not the case. Disgusting.

He deserves to be brought up on felony murder charges and never allowed custody of any animal again.

If your opinion is that this is something that could happen to anyone, I agree with an earlier poster, that says a lot about your relationship with dogs or lack thereof. If you honestly believe this could just happen to anyone you have absolutely no business owning any kind of animal.

When my dog is with me I always bring an extra set of keys even if I plan to bring him in with me anywhere I go (lots of places I shop allow leashed pet dogs inside). Just in case something would happen, maybe I drive by and see a sign for a good sale at a place I can't bring him in, at least then I can lock him in the truck with the air conditioning on full blast.

But forgetting him? Wow. Sorry. I can't fathom that occurring. It's not even a remote possibility.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I leave my dogs in an enclosed car on 95 degree days all the time... but the AC is on full blast! They're cooler in there than I am when I dash into the grocery for a minute. And I never have to worry about someone carjacking my vehicle. You'd have to be six ways to stupid to open the door of a car with three GSD's watching your every move.

I actually have an awesome device that lets me know my dog is in the vehicle. It's MY DOG.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


marbury said:


> i actually have an awesome device that lets me know my dog is in the vehicle. It's my dog.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Your last paragraph is AAAAWESOME...Lmao. 




marbury said:


> Don't get me wrong, I leave my dogs in an enclosed car on 95 degree days all the time... but the AC is on full blast! They're cooler in there than I am when I dash into the grocery for a minute. And I never have to worry about someone carjacking my vehicle. You'd have to be six ways to stupid to open the door of a car with three GSD's watching your every move.
> 
> I actually have an awesome device that lets me know my dog is in the vehicle. It's MY DOG.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I heard about this on the news If I remember right, it was completely unexpected...I think what I heard was the officer was making an arrest when the subject ran and Officer followed in foot pursuit which took him farther away from his vehicle than he realized. By the time he returned his dog was in serious trouble and he rushed to the vet, only to find out that it was not fast enough...or something like that.

I also do not leave my dogs in the car, not even with the AC on full blast. However that is liekly to change because I am making a road trip soon. And as mentioned above...no one will be touching my car with the dogs in there loose


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

marbury said:


> Don't get me wrong, I leave my dogs in an enclosed car on 95 degree days all the time... but the AC is on full blast! They're cooler in there than I am when I dash into the grocery for a minute. And I never have to worry about someone carjacking my vehicle. You'd have to be six ways to stupid to open the door of a car with three GSD's watching your every move.
> 
> I actually have an awesome device that lets me know my dog is in the vehicle. It's MY DOG.


This is a tragedy just waiting to happen. 

I am sorry, but this is exactly how one of our police k9s croaked. The officer left the dog in the vehicle with the AC running while he went in to the station for some function. The car either stalled out or the air-conditioner died, and when he came out, his dog was dead in a hot car. I cannot imagine finding three of my dogs dead in a hot car. 

Could it happen to any of us? 

Probably not _any_ of us. People who have just one dog and revolve their life around that one dog, I suppose would not forget they left that one dog in the car. People have several dogs and do a lot of dog-related things: shows, trials, classes, etc. Well, I can see it being more of a possibility. 

Let's see, you left the show 90 miles and nearly two hours away, and you are in a bad way needing to use the facilities. You get one of the bitches out, and run her to her kennel and then make a emergency visit to the bathroom. You get out of the can, and just as you are walking out to get the dog, the phone rings. It is your mother, she says your dad may have had a heart attack and the ambulance is on the way to the ER, and she wants you to meet him up there. You rush out the door, jump in the car, and head for the ER. 

A dog that is frequently in the car does not make a ton of noise and does not remind you he is there when you stop or while you are driving. 

I guess I really hesitate to say this would NEVER happen to me, because, well, then it or something just as bad will, to prove to me that I am not as perfect as I think I am.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I was disgusted by a recent story in the news. 30C+ (Canada), people visisting from BC, went to a festival. Incident reported from bystander to police at 10:30am, dog rescued and placed in animal control. Owners returned at FIVE PM!!!! to find citation on vehicle (and a news crew). DOG WAS RETURNED TO THEM


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I know a K9 officer and have often seen him come in to do paperwork (we used to train on a field owned by a police dept and used their building for the bathroom facilities). He leaves the vehicle running and sometimes is inside for over an hour. It always makes me nervous because I've never had a home or vehicle with reliable AC, so I don't ever EVER trust that even with my van running, the AC is actually working. Right now my van's AC works OK except that it tends to quit if it's more than 90 degrees (which it has been here for about three weeks now) and the van is just idling, not actually driving. For me there is no risk because if it's too hot to have dogs in a van that is shaded, dogs are wet and have water pails, and all the windows and back hatch are open, then it's just too hot for dogs. I would never, ever leave my dogs in any vehicle that is closed up whether it's -10 degrees or 100 degrees, I don't care if the AC or heat are supposedly running. When you've never had that luxury available you learn real fast not to rely on it or "forget" that someone/something is in your vehicle.

I just Googled this and found several stories of dogs dying when AC failed (police dog, dogs in an animal control truck, dogs in a kennel, etc). So yeah, THAT could happen to anyone who relies on AC and isn't taking precautions based on the ambient temperature.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Happened in Utah last summer. I actually consider the incident in Utah was much worse. K-9 officer got done doing an all night watch out of town. Went to a motel. Checked in to get some sleep. Instead of bringing dog inside room, he left dog, in summer, in car and left car running with A/C on. A maid walking by the car hours later saw dog in bad trouble, they woke up the officer in room and got him to car. Dog died in car. Motor had quit, dog died horrible death, had torn up sides of car door , broken his nail trying to claw his way out of car. No windows down at all, by the time the wonderful officer was brought outside for his dying dog it was over 110 degrees outside.
I was so mad when I read about it. The officer made sure to go into an air conditioned room to sleep comfy , but left dog in hot car. I wrote the police department, they could not figure out some way to carry collapsable crate when going out of town for the dog? Dog was not well trained enough to bring in room to sleep? 
I see people leaving their dogs in cars all the time, it makes me sick. A 1 inch crack in window will not save a dog in hot climates.Course around here, the truck owners are inside an air conditioned restaurant drinking coffee while their dogs are sitting outside in the hot truck beds in the hot sun.Then we also have wonderful owners who bring their dogs along durin -40 degree days in winter, they are inside warm, dogs are freezing in truck beds
Why can't folks leave their dogs home when it is so darn hot? I believe my dog is much happier at home where its cool or warm depending on season than going along while I do my shopping.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Selzer, it seems like you're talking about folks leaving them in the car for hours. I'm talking about a few minutes here and there. It's not a tragedy waiting to happen. That's incredibly alarmist; if someone's car engine can't sit in idle for 20 minutes they need to have their car checked ASAP for their own safety. I show dogs, frequently. When I pull up to a site to unload I do leave the kids in the car with the AC running so I can unload crates. And I have gotten phone calls during that time; but my phone is in the car. My mom could be calling saying dad's dead in the hospital, I wouldn't know. When I'm making my priority list of what I have to accomplish in that moment the list goes: crates inside, dogs inside, unpacking, moving the car from the unloading area, everything else. Stuff happens with cops, I get it. Stuff happens with well-meaning pet parents, too. This recent thing with this particular cop was a mistake and it's sad (and he's sad), but that's not why I'm all flustered with this issue to begin with.

My beef is with the folks who NEED things to remind them to get their K9 partners at the end of their day. The fact that there is a product out there to help alleviate the issue means that it is a recurring problem for officers in service. I can guarantee not every dead K9 makes the news, and not every K9 left in a patrol car dies. Heck, if the weather is fine he may just have an uncomfortable night or have to potty inside the car or miss a meal; the point is, that dog is not getting the respect he deserves for the incredible service he brings to his two-legged partner. That's the issue for me. My dogs have never saved me from death or apprehended a crook with a gun for me and I still would never, under any circumstances, leave them behind 'accidentally'.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Marbury, the thing you seem to forget is that cops are put under A LOT of stress. More than most people should be able to hand. The brain processes things differently for everyone. My cousin is a detective, there have been days he has come in from an extremely stressful day at work or having to work overtime and been so sleep deprived that his mind just wasn't all there.

Its not always a simple black/white remember or don't remember. Sleep Apena, Depression (something that can be common in police officers) and Hypothyroidism are just three common medical issues (aside from extreme stress) that can cause people to be forgetful.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> How many of us here believe that this could happen to anyone, that under the right circumstances, any of us could forget that we have our dog(s) in a hot car?


 
NEVER, I will not even take my dogs out in the car with me in the summer, it's just not worth it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

wyominggrandma said:


> Happened in Utah last summer. I actually consider the incident in Utah was much worse. K-9 officer got done doing an all night watch out of town. Went to a motel. Checked in to get some sleep. Instead of bringing dog inside room, he left dog, in summer, in car and left car running with A/C on. A maid walking by the car hours later saw dog in bad trouble, they woke up the officer in room and got him to car. Dog died in car. Motor had quit, dog died horrible death, had torn up sides of car door , broken his nail trying to claw his way out of car. No windows down at all, by the time the wonderful officer was brought outside for his dying dog it was over 110 degrees outside.
> I was so mad when I read about it. The officer made sure to go into an air conditioned room to sleep comfy , but left dog in hot car. I wrote the police department, they could not figure out some way to carry collapsable crate when going out of town for the dog? Dog was not well trained enough to bring in room to sleep?
> I see people leaving their dogs in cars all the time, it makes me sick. A 1 inch crack in window will not save a dog in hot climates.Course around here, the truck owners are inside an air conditioned restaurant drinking coffee while their dogs are sitting outside in the hot truck beds in the hot sun.Then we also have wonderful owners who bring their dogs along durin -40 degree days in winter, they are inside warm, dogs are freezing in truck beds
> Why can't folks leave their dogs home when it is so darn hot? I believe my dog is much happier at home where its cool or warm depending on season than going along while I do my shopping.


This is exactly what I mean. People insist it won't happen to them because they leave their AC on. Well what about when that quits? That can happen to anyone, it's happened to me several times (just while I'm in the car). I don't trust it one bit.

Last weekend we were at a flyball tournament and it was 111 degrees. The team captains called the tournament off it got so hot, so we went back to the hotel to shower and find a place for dinner. I *insisted* that all of our dogs get in the room, I didn't care that we had four dogs and hadn't paid for dogs in the room and didn't have space for those crates and were not allowed to leave them alone while we went out for an hour. It was just too hot in the parking lot. _* If it's too hot to be there *without* AC then it's TOO HOT.*_


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GSDolch said:


> Marbury, the thing you seem to forget is that cops are put under A LOT of stress. More than most people should be able to hand. The brain processes things differently for everyone. My cousin is a detective, there have been days he has come in from an extremely stressful day at work or having to work overtime and been so sleep deprived that his mind just wasn't all there.
> 
> Its not always a simple black/white remember or don't remember. Sleep Apena, Depression (something that can be common in police officers) and Hypothyroidism are just three common medical issues (aside from extreme stress) that can cause people to be forgetful.


Somewhere along the line, we have begun to excuse the inexcusable. 

Yes, stress can do wacky things to the brain. But when it comes to being responsible for the torturous, slow death of a helpless animal who is there because of you, and who didn't choose to be a K9, there really is no excuse. 

But for the grace of whatever you believe in, we could have been that dog instead of the human. I always remember that I was lucky enough to have been born a human being, and believe that "lesser" creatures in our care deserve respect and attentiveness regarding how we handle and tend to them.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Someone posted this on the PDB
Fatal Distraction: Forgetting a Child in the Backseat of a Car Is a Horrifying Mistake. Is It a Crime?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

GSDolch said:


> Marbury, the thing you seem to forget is that cops are put under A LOT of stress. More than most people should be able to hand. The brain processes things differently for everyone. My cousin is a detective, there have been days he has come in from an extremely stressful day at work or having to work overtime and been so sleep deprived that his mind just wasn't all there.
> 
> Its not always a simple black/white remember or don't remember. Sleep Apena, Depression (something that can be common in police officers) and Hypothyroidism are just three common medical issues (aside from extreme stress) that can cause people to be forgetful.


I understand your point, and it's not news to me. Heck, I did crazy things when I got off my 4am-4pm shifts at Starbucks. But to me personally my dogs transcend any tiredness I might feel. That's my relationship with my dogs, everyone puts their dogs at different levels of importance in their lives. That's OK. Not every family feeds their dogs before themselves, financially speaking. Not every family even thinks Fido should be allowed inside, let alone on the couch. As we read on this forum every day people always amaze with how worthless they think their dogs are; this topic is about a couple who thought a legitimate course of action for dog disposal was to take them out back and shoot 'em: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/186575-take-dog-else.html

I know a few K9 cops and a lot of cops who got into law enforcement _because_ their ultimate goal is to be a K9 handler; they're just going through the 'regular' cop stuff to pay their penance before they can get their ultimate dream job. The one's I've met are fantastic men and women, and their careers are built around the desire to work and bond closely with their dog. One woman I know in Illinois was so ecstatic when she got her first dog that she texted us all at 2 in the morning when she got the e-mail with her assignment. They love those dogs more than anything. They're part of their family. They're not the kind of people who need a reminder at the end of their shift to open the back of their police car and extract their partner, even if that shift was a 36 hour emergency call.

I'm actually quite forgiving, and I always try to put myself in other people's shoes. This is something I can't fit my feet into (and I have tiny feet!), and I'm sorry I'm so inflexible about my feelings on this issue. For me, the bottom line is that a cop's dog lays down his life every day for his partner. Unquestionably so. His job will be done, he doesn't understand the possibility of danger or that he may well get hurt or killed in his line of duty. He gives 100% to his job 100% of the time, he doesn't know what tired means and he doesn't stop doing his job just because the weather is bad. That's my (limited) personal experience with K9s, and it is limited. I've only met a few. If the human partner can't see or value that enough to respect him then I question his suitability for being a steward for such a magnificent, selfless partner. That's my feeling on the issue. I know I'm stepping on toes by being inflexible, but it's something I'm passionate about.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Sunflowers said:


> Somewhere along the line, *we have begun to excuse the inexcusable. *
> 
> Yes, stress can do wacky things to the brain. But when it comes to being responsible for the torturous, slow death of a helpless animal who is there because of you, and who didn't choose to be a K9, there really is no excuse.
> 
> But for the grace of whatever you believe in, we could have been that dog instead of the human. I always remember that I was lucky enough to have been born a human being, and believe that "lesser" creatures in our care deserve respect and attentiveness regarding how we handle and tend to them.


Who said it was an excuse? Its a REASON, and a very real thing that happens. Admitting there is a problem and finding ways to fix and minimize things is not making excuses. We can't fix problems if we don't acknowledge them and talk about them.


A happens because of B.....bring in C to help with B to keep A from happening again hopefully.


An excuse would be..A happened because of B.....oh well.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I at first tried to avoid this thread right now talk of losing a dog gets to me. I cannot imagine leaving my dog in the car when its hot but I'm a diabetic and have had some bizarre issues happen in an insulin reaction so maybe I hesitate to say"it cant happen to me". I dont take Lucky or Daisy in the car when its really hot ie heat advisory.I have that luxury of choice. Ive never worked a 36 hour patrol w/ a dog in the car.I dont understand why the one guy didnt take his dog into the hotel. If this particular officer left his dog in the car to chase a suspect maybe he did it cause it was to hot for the dog and who thinks their cruiser will break down. Iam so sad for that K-9 who died and hope no other child or dog dies due to being stuck in a hot car this season or any other.There but for the grace of god could I go? Not sure but I know bad situations arise.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I do leave my dogs in cars. I do it quite frequently. They are in the crates in the back of my SUV. I do not just leave the back up, I leave the windows down too, because there have been people who will shut the back of someone's SUV, and that will kill the dogs. 

But lots of shows happen in the summer time. July 4th, I am going to one in August, just back from the post office. Yes, we NEED to put the dog somewhere while we do the walk through. And if you have two dogs entered, or more, then bringing in the crates (if that is even allowed) just doesn't always work. So I park in the shade and I leave the windows down and the back up, and set up everything. No way would I trust my AC, not for twenty minutes. 

As for dogs loose in the car while the AC is running. And assuming there is no way for the dog to kick it into gear. I actually did this once. I took Babs and Jenna out for some training, and stupid me thought Jenna would be more comfortable in AC, so I left the car running, eventhough I was right there in the parking lot. I finished training Babsy, and I went to switch them, and the bitch locked me out! 

The story gets better. 

I was in the parking lot of the sherriff's department, so Babs in tow, I went to hunt me up a deputy and ask him to call my folks who have another key. Amid stifled snickers, he did. 

It gets even better. 

My mom does not like sales calls or people begging for donations and normally hangs up them. She gets the deputy from the sherriff's department and hangs up on him, three or four times. The deputy tells me that there must be something wrong with my parents' phone. He tried again and my Dad answered. He was ready to read whoever it was the riot act. 

But he thanks the guy and comes to rescue me with my spare set of keys. He then told me that Mom hung up on the guy four or five times. 

There is a reason, I stay on the right side of the law. No way would I ever get through to anyone to bail my sorry butt out if I did get arrested, LOL! 

After that, I realized that my girls do not NEED AC. And I traded the NEON for the Explorer, and I _can_ leave the AC on with them in the car, but I just don't trust it. If it is daylight and over seventy, I am real careful about how I leave the car, even if I am just taking a dog back to her kennel, and have another to get out. I park in the shade -- even at home, open the back, and I leave it open if there is still a dog in the car. So even if I hit the can, and I get an emergency call from the old lady, I will have to physically shut that door before rushing to the ER. There is not always a lot of time, but even when the crazies are on you and you are panicking, the brain can over-ride and say it will be a lot better to rush the bitch to her kennel than to leave her there. 

Is it possible? Unfortunately yes. People forget their babies are in cars. It is possible. There are things we can do to minimize the possibility.

And in my opinion, those reminders that the dog is in the car, or a sensor on the dog's collar that lets you know that its heating up, well I think it should be standard for every k9.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Liesje said:


> I know a K9 officer and have often seen him come in to do paperwork (we used to train on a field owned by a police dept and used their building for the bathroom facilities). He leaves the vehicle running and sometimes is inside for over an hour. It always makes me nervous because I've never had a home or vehicle with reliable AC, so I don't ever EVER trust that even with my van running, the AC is actually working. Right now my van's AC works OK except that it tends to quit if it's more than 90 degrees (which it has been here for about three weeks now) and the van is just idling, not actually driving. For me there is no risk because if it's too hot to have dogs in a van that is shaded, dogs are wet and have water pails, and all the windows and back hatch are open, then it's just too hot for dogs. I would never, ever leave my dogs in any vehicle that is closed up whether it's -10 degrees or 100 degrees, I don't care if the AC or heat are supposedly running. When you've never had that luxury available you learn real fast not to rely on it or "forget" that someone/something is in your vehicle.
> 
> I just Googled this and found several stories of dogs dying when AC failed (police dog, dogs in an animal control truck, dogs in a kennel, etc). So yeah, THAT could happen to anyone who relies on AC and isn't taking precautions based on the ambient temperature.


Exactly, some times it's just plain too hot to bring your dogs in the car, my dogs don't have to go with me everywhere, and if I have to run errands that require me to make stops, than it's a no brainer, they simply stay home in the safety and comfort of my home.


----------



## K9leo'swife (Jul 18, 2012)

Details revealed on heat safety equipment for K-9's - CBS 5 - KPHO

Here is a link with more details on how this tragedy happened. The officer did not just leave the dog in the car for a call. He *forgot* him when he was switching from his temporary patrol car to his normal one that had just had maintenance done.

My husband is a K9 handler and his partner is his best friend and part of our family. I don't know how an officer could be so stressed or distracted that he could leave behind the partner that sits behind him and breathes into his ear every shift. This was a case of pure negligence.

In defense of K9 handlers leaving the K9s in the car for calls:
When I read the first article I was more sympathetic toward the officer. Many K9 handlers spend a large part of their time taking normal patrol calls that the K9s would be unnecessary for (and largely in the way--imagine trying to take a call about child abuse or shoplifting with a GSD in tow). For those calls the K9s would be left in the patrol car with the AC running. I don't know how universal the Hot-n-Pop systems are throughout the US but all agency cars locally have them. They auto roll down the windows and blare sirens and lights if the engine stalls or the temp goes over a certain level. It is policy that if the handlers have to go any distance away that they take the vehicle to get there so that the vehicle is always near at hand. Honestly- if there is a call where a handler has to go any distance from the car it is probably a track anyway and the dog would come with.

This isn't what happened in this instance though. Jeg was forgotten and I think it's horrifying that this officer could just forget his partner of 3 years in another car.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, there you go. 

Nothing more to be said in polite company, I guess. Run free, beautiful, courageous boy. 










Welcome to the forum, K9leo'swife. Glad to have you aboard.



K9leo'swife said:


> Details revealed on heat safety equipment for K-9's - CBS 5 - KPHO
> 
> Here is a link with more details on how this tragedy happened. The officer did not just leave the dog in the car for a call. He *forgot* him when he was switching from his temporary patrol car to his normal one that had just had maintenance done.
> 
> ...


----------



## K9leo'swife (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Sunflowers. I've been a lurker on the forums since we adopted our GSD pup last August and the posters here have helped through some behavioral and training issues we've had (sometimes just knowing other people go through the same problems is moral support enough to work through it, lol). I had to post on this thread though, mostly in defense of the majority of good K9 officers who would never let this happen to their partners.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

K9leo'swife said:


> Thanks for the welcome Sunflowers. I've been a lurker on the forums since we adopted our GSD pup last August and the posters here have helped through some behavioral and training issues we've had (sometimes just knowing other people go through the same problems is moral support enough to work through it, lol). I had to post on this thread though, mostly in defense of the majority of good K9 officers who would never let this happen to their partners.


Is your avatar a picture of your dog? If so, you must post more pictures, he/she is GORGEOUS!


----------



## TheWolfWmn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Jeg's Justice (a petition for mandating better protocols in handling K9s)*

Everyone, please take a moment to go to this page and sign this petition to stop the deaths of more and more K9s.... those are really the only cops I can say I love no matter what And the idiot cops that let them die over and over again are the target of this.... this will end up national I am sure this will spread in many circles with the help of everyone out here!
When you sign, please PLEASE share the page and invite friends to sign it as well and get this ball rolling!


http://www.thepetitionsite.com/766/533/504/jegs-justice-humane-handling-and-safety-for-working-k9s/


This is a link to the news story from KGUN 9:
DPS dog "Jeg" euthanized after being forgotten in hot cruiser - KGUN9.com

And here is the link to the page I started in Jeg's honor:
https://www.facebook.com/JegsJustice


----------

